

Reeder for Mac's HTML5 Homepage - mrshoe
http://reederapp.com/mac/

======
bajsejohannes
It beautiful, no doubt! But I must admit, it took me a surprisingly long time
to figure out what this application does. The landing page doesn't tell me,
the screenshot page doesn't tell me either (not by scanning, anyway) (also,
every screenshot is two clicks away). In the end, I reluctantly clicked help,
and found out.

Still; very esthetically pleasing.

~~~
ugh
The nice thing is that Reeder doesn't really need an informative or very user
friendly website for promotion. The most important thing on that website is
the link to the App Store.

Reeder already sells so well that Apple and the press do all the necessary
promotion.

~~~
bkudria
Why even have this page, then?

~~~
ugh
For Google. It funnels people to the App Store.

------
jsherer
Interesting. I had to open Safari for it to work, though. Chrome (canary)
failed on the transitions.

~~~
masklinn
I believe it didn't fail, the transitions are explicitly not enabled [0]

[0] <http://twitter.com/#!/reederapp/status/80680783123189761>

------
ricardobeat
Sorry, but no HTML5 in there, just some CSS3 candy.

(just noticed they use the History API, but that seems to be all)

It also doesn't even have a heading element, and uses document.write for
styles... bummer.

~~~
ugh
Nerds may wail and gnash their teeth but CSS3 is HTML5. Definitions change.

~~~
ricardobeat
I thought this was "hacker" news?

HTML5, which is actually just "HTML" since it will be a living standard from
now on, is comprised of:

\- new browser APIs (canvas, storage, geo, etc etc)

\- standardized markup error handling (consistent behaviour for tag soup)

\- new elements

There is no word of CSS3 in any official HTML5 document, and it will remain
like that since CSS is a separate standard.

~~~
ugh
You are, of course, right.

Still, odds are that when someone says HTML5 they are also refering to CSS3.
Words aren't neat and just because they have been defined that way doesn't
mean they stay defined that way. To fight that at this point is just plain
ridiculous.

------
frou_dh
I like Reeder for iPhone/Pad, and tried the recent beta of this. As a Mac app,
it seems to have an "overtly custom" UI, which although clearly skillfully put
together, just doesn't appeal to me in look or feel. Though the keyboard
shortcuts and add-on services _were_ impressively configurable.

~~~
bradleyland
The UI seems very iOS-like to me. I wouldn't go so far as to say it feels out
of place on my Mac though. I kind of wish they made a mail client. I really
like the dynamic-three column view and controls.

~~~
Hrothgar15
But this is the direction in which Mac OS X is progressing as a whole. The app
feels right at home on Lion.

------
mynameisraj
Fun fact: holding the shift key will slow down the animations.

~~~
calloc
If you do this in OS X animations are also slowed down. Hold shift and hit the
dashboard button for a slow-mo animation.

------
gburt
There is almost nothing HTML5 about this.

------
Hrothgar15
Reeder is my main web browser, actually.

It's how I access 90% of online textual content. I do not want to be presented
with inconsistent, poorly thought out, ad-ridden web site designs. Just the
text and images for articles and blog posts. Reeder lets me get in, read, and
get out.

------
Zakuzaa
How are they modifying address bar url? Is it a feature of HTML5?

~~~
jinushaun
Yes, HTML5.

window.history.pushState(data, title, url)

------
lovskogen
I was more found of the CSS3 that the HTML5.

------
foobarbazetc
Meh?

